# Confused About 3 Position Switch and Brake Light Warning on Cluster



## cis8vgti (Jun 19, 2002)

Turning the switch from left to right, you have parking lights and then head lights. Green light illuminates on cluster.
Pull the knob, (green light near knob) then front fogs come on. 
Pull the knob again (yellow light near knob), but happens, not that I notice anyway. What is suppose to happen?
Then this stupid "brake light" sign keeps flashing on the cluster. All the bulbs are working, even in the third brake light. Am I missing another area?


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Confused About 3 Position Switch and Brake Light Warning on Cluster (cis8vgti)*

Pull it out twice gets you the rear fogs. It is the brighter rear bulbs in the center area. I use them all the time in snow storms, less likely to get rear ended due to the rear fogs. Same principle as being in a fogbank, but for blowing snow.
You probably have a blown bulb back there if you get a bulb signal in the cluster. At least that is how it works for the headlights. Lose a light, the bulb lights up in the cluster. I like it, I have had both lows die, one at a time, and I realized immediately due to the bulb in the cluster. 




_Modified by Snowhere at 9:27 PM 3-11-2009_


----------



## cis8vgti (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Confused About 3 Position Switch and Brake Light Warning on Cluster (Snowhere)*

I do not think my rear fogs are coming on. Maybe that is why the brake bulb light is on? Thanks for your help. I'll check the rear fogs out tomorrow.


----------



## Avo (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: Confused About 3 Position Switch and Brake Light Warning on Cluster (cis8vgti)*

I just have a single rear fog light. I have been told this is normal. Anyone have two rear fog lights?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Confused About 3 Position Switch and Brake Light Warning on Cluster (Avo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Avo* »_I just have a single rear fog light. I have been told this is normal. Anyone have two rear fog lights?

EK20's 2004 A6 has two enabled rear fogs. IIRC someone mentioned that 2004 C5 A6's shipped new with both rear fogs enabled but it was not confirmed... anyone to confirm ?
Some people have modded to enable both rear fogs but a common opinion is that it should be left as stock. Rear fog light is intentionally designed ~20x brighter than brake lights so it's easy to blind drivers by overdoing it and increase the risk of being rear ended.


----------

